# Rhythm Sense



## zencryo (Dec 15, 2010)

How do you train your rhythm sense??
i used rhythm heaven(DS game)


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Why do you want to improve your sense of rhythm? Do you play an instrument?

The best training is walking. Unless you have one leg longer than the other, you are subconsciously training your sense of pulse.


----------



## zencryo (Dec 15, 2010)

my teacher at school told me to.. i play a nylon string guitar


----------



## Sarabande (Nov 26, 2010)

I've never tried that game so i cant offer an opinion but I'd say always practice with a metronome but I'm sure you already know that. if you want to learn alot about rhythms and how to read them the book "The Rhythm Bible" by Dan Fox is a good book to use I recommend that one because it comes with a cd that will help you to hear the new subdivision of the beat used on each page.


----------

